# Anybody want to trade?



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I went wondering around the jungle in my backyard yesterday looking for wood. I found several mesquite trees some maybe 12" - 14" diameter. Some are dead and some look half dead. I don't know if they are worthy of anything or not, I thought I would take a chain saw after them this weekend and see what they look like.
I also have tons of post oak, dried and green, I don't know if this wood is good for anything other than burning.

I would share any of this in exchange for a couple hours of your time. I am planning on driving to Houston October 2nd to deliver some fishing gear I am auctioning off for a cancer benefit. 

I would like to visit someone with a shop and check out your lathe and maybe get a couple pointers.

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..you would be welcome at my double-wide if you would be interested in a 'mini-shop'.. All I'm set up for is small lathe work (pens) but I could teach you all I know in about 20 minutes...

From your 'pedigree', you ain't no stranger to woodworking, so mebbe one of the guys with a full shop will chime in. Know a bunch of them got bigger lathes than mine and do some really nice bowl work, etc...

Did you attend the Austin workshop..and ,if so, how did it go..???

jim


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

yes,_ I did go to the workshop. There were alot more people there than I expected, probably 40 - 50. I got a chance to talk to a few, seem to be nice fellows._
_There was a tree expert there and he talked about native trees and passed around samples. Man I had no idea some of the pouplar trees in this area had such beautiful wood._
_It has inspired me to get out and look around and see what I can find on my place._
_I have also got permission from a friend of mine (since 3rd grade) to come to her fathers ranch (1500acres) and take as much mesquite as I want._
_That sounds great and I know there are many more varites of trees also._
_I think I will talk to her dad before I go scouting around, he is a very nice man whom I have also known for a long time._

_Biggreen sent me a PM saying he will take all the mesquite he can get and show me around his shop._

_Well I better get out and start chopping!_

_Bill_


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Is this kind and size of mesquite good for anything?

I have some bigger trees but this one was easy to get to and it was hanging over a corner of my garden.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mesquite makes some wonderful projects


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill, You might want to check back with biggreen. I talked to him this afternoon and he has been puny lately and was on the couch. If he recovers, he may be going to my deer lease with me this weekend to cut some Mesquite and Persimmon. He may not have realized that you were coming this weekend.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Viking, I sent him a PM the other day but haven't heard back.
This weekend would not be very good for mr either. I didn't get a chance to cut the mesquites I wanted too, and I might have to make a quick trip to Corpus.

Bill



Viking48 said:


> Bill, You might want to check back with biggreen. I talked to him this afternoon and he has been puny lately and was on the couch. If he recovers, he may be going to my deer lease with me this weekend to cut some Mesquite and Persimmon. He may not have realized that you were coming this weekend.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Obviously I won't be home this weekend either but if you come to Houston and I'm around I'll be glad to let you play in my shop. Got all the basic tools to mangle all sorts of body appendages.







BTW - if you are cutting Mesquite, look for twists, bulges etc. The grain turns out much nicer.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm still in. This last week has been tough. First got stung by a wasp that was hiding in the fender of my moms car when I changed her battery. I've never had a reaction to them before but this time I had a club hand and arm for a few days, steriods to take, etc. Then I get some kind of viral sinus infection so I'm coughing up all kind of goodies and on top of that a nice allergy attack to keep me in bed all day yesterday. I think I better lay low this weekend. When I don't feel like having a beer a couple days in a row there's something very wrong.
later, biggreen


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

And lets add to the pile, I got a gun pulled on me a couple hours ago. Apperently a CHL is only a piece of paper to make people feel better about themselves and not really legally required as long as you have a good story.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> I'm still in. This last week has been tough. First got stung by a wasp that was hiding in the fender of my moms car when I changed her battery. I've never had a reaction to them before but this time I had a club hand and arm for a few days, steriods to take, etc. Then I get some kind of viral sinus infection so I'm coughing up all kind of goodies and on top of that a nice allergy attack to keep me in bed all day yesterday. I think I better lay low this weekend. When I don't feel like having a beer a couple days in a row there's something very wrong.
> later, biggreen


You big Wuss







Hope you feel better - the wood will still be there later.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

biggreen said:


> And lets add to the pile, I got a gun pulled on me a couple hours ago. Apperently a CHL is only a piece of paper to make people feel better about themselves and not really legally required as long as you have a good story.


Whoa - we need to hear that story. Glad you're OK. I know that's not a good feeling.


----------

